# Tier 2 (General) migrant entry clearance - vignette question



## cls (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been granted a Tier 2 (General) entry clearance/visa to enter the UK to work for my UK sponsor.

The entry clearance vignette attached to my passport has the following in the "Type" field:

"D - Tier 2 (General) Migrant" followed by the COS number

Some of sample vignettes I have seen on the internet have "Visa Tier 2 (General) Migrant" followed by the COS number and not the letter "D" in the "Type" field.

Does anyone know what the letter "D" stands for above? I am the main applicant and have no dependents traveling with me.

Thanks!

Best,
cls


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Type D visa is a classification under European legislation to denote a national visa for long-term stay, which your visa is. They started putting that on UK visas more recently. A short term such as visit visa is type C.


----------



## akjadhav (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear cls,

could you please tell me the process you have followed for the tier 2 visa.

thanks
Ashwin


----------



## cls (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Ashwin, my employer helped with the process and they were familiar with the forms and the paperwork. The main thing is the COS / cert of sponsorship which the employer has to issue. This gets reflected in the paperwork which I submitted here to VFS global to obtain the visa

There are many searchable posts in here about T2 if you have questions on specific aspects 
or feel free to post a question if you have questions and people will contribute.


----------

